# What about spa in Dubai?



## Harry-co (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi everybody!
What about Dubai spas? Would like to try a spa which offers facials and body treatments for men. Any recommendations?
Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are loads of spas, but they are generally strictly segregated - by law!

Spas for men include:

H20 at Emirates Towers H2O The Male Spa at Jumeirah Emirates Towers - Dubai

The Fairmont Spa has a male section as does Cleopatra's at the Wafi.

In fact, many spas will treat men if they have male staff, so you could ring up and ask.

-


----------



## louloudxb (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, you will find several men spa in Dubai...I can recommend you LeSpa at The Palace. They have a gents spa with massages, facials and body treatments and other facilities. Hope it will help you!


----------



## somthing71 (Jun 13, 2008)

There is a good spa place in Daira called aviation club , just beside the irish village .


----------



## renter1 (Jun 7, 2009)

somthing71 said:


> There is a good spa place in Daira called aviation club , just beside the irish village .


I would recommend the Talise spa at the Madinat Jumeirah if you don't mind paying up. If you're on a lower budget the Sensasia spas at Palm Jumeirah and Jumeirah 3 are pretty good value. They also do a variety of treatments for men.


----------



## Nargiskhan (Jun 16, 2010)

You can join Spa Genie on facebook... it's a page that serves as a hub for many offers from different spas around Dubai so you can stay in the loop with all spas in one place. 

You might also want to check out N-Bar and 1847 if you're looking for male or female specific spas, both of which my partner and I have had good experiences with. They have facebook pages of their own as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are loads of spas, but they are generally strictly segregated - by law!
> 
> Spas for men include:
> 
> ...


Elphaba, is it a law that men have to be treated by male therapists? Just asking as I know a few men who have had female therapists in fairly upscale hotel spas, albeit in a segregated male section


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Elphaba, is it a law that men have to be treated by male therapists? Just asking as I know a few men who have had female therapists in fairly upscale hotel spas, albeit in a segregated male section


Theoretically yes; in practice no.

-


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I highly recommend 1847 mens spa. The girls there are excellent.


----------

